# William Llewellyn's ANABOLICS - KINDLE edition free download



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d1xmjvaf0nltold/iBp68yiIoc/Anabolics%20E-Book%20Edition%20%284%29

William Llewellyn's ANABOLICS is the most comprehensive guide to performance-enhancing drugs ever written. This monster encyclopedia covers it all, from steroids, to growth hormone, insulin, and just about every imaginable agent in-between. With over 800 medical citations, ANABOLICS cuts right to the science. You'll learn everything there is to know about this controversial subject, from one of the most trusted experts in the field.

A few reasons why William Llewellyn's ANABOLICS remains the #1 Bestselling Anabolic Reference Guide worldwide: - Nearly 200 Pharmaceutical Compounds reviewed. - Graphs and Diagrams help visually explain the different properties of the performance drugs. - Extensive Side Effects discussion, with detailed explanations of the risks of anabolics, as well as effective prevention and harm reduction strategies. - Informative Steroid Cycling and Stacking sections help take the guesswork out of cycle construction. Maximize your benefits; minimize your costs and side effects. - More Counterfeits exposed than ever before! Includes a new chapter on Advanced Detection Techniques! - Dig into the science behind anabolics, with Steroid and Muscle Biochemistry sections that won't find in University textbooks.

ANABOLICS is trusted because it is the most accurate and relevant guide. Whether you are interested in using these substances, or simply want to research them - this is the must have book on anabolics.

Let me know if any problems with file/link

MERRY CHRISTMAS :beer: :thumb: :bounce:


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Take very much and merry Christmas to you to


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

st8plz said:


> https://www.dropbox.com/s/n7c3dkttg9iah4y/B003ODIZL6_EBOK.azw
> 
> William Llewellyn's ANABOLICS is the most comprehensive guide to performance-enhancing drugs ever written. This monster encyclopedia covers it all, from steroids, to growth hormone, insulin, and just about every imaginable agent in-between. With over 800 medical citations, ANABOLICS cuts right to the science. You'll learn everything there is to know about this controversial subject, from one of the most trusted experts in the field.
> 
> ...


Cheers mate!

Unfortunately I cant get it to open in the kindle app on either an iphone or an ipad?


----------



## DrRinse (Mar 30, 2008)

Seems I've got the Oxford American Dictionary and it's DRM protected.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Unfortunately I can get it to open in the kindle app on either an iphone or an ipad?


Thanks for letting me know I'll upload a PDF format without DLM protection an let you know when its up....shouldn't be long


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

DrRinse said:


> Seems I've got the Oxford American Dictionary and it's DRM protected.


Ahh that's what I'm getting too. Wondered where that came from!


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

im working on removing the DRM protection


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

It would not open for me either on Macbook Pro kindle app, or Android phone one.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Been meaning to read for a while, got DL on laptop but I never use laptop so kindle would be great


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> Cheers mate!
> 
> Unfortunately I cant get it to open in the kindle app on either an iphone or an ipad?


PROBLEM SOLVED MATE TRY THE NEW LINK IN FIRST POST


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

DazUKM said:


> Been meaning to read for a while, got DL on laptop but I never use laptop so kindle would be great


kindle and pdf are included in the link in my first post mate


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

Nytol said:


> It would not open for me either on Macbook Pro kindle app, or Android phone one.


kindle and pdf are included in the new link in the first post mate sorry about that


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

fastcar_uk said:


> Ahh that's what I'm getting too. Wondered where that came from!


try the new link in first post please mate should have kindle and pdf format


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

lambrettalad said:


> Take very much and merry Christmas to you to


hi mate sorry about that try the new link in first post should have both pdf and kindle format


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

DrRinse said:


> Seems I've got the Oxford American Dictionary and it's DRM protected.


sorry about that mate try the new link in first post should have both kindle and pdf format now instead of the dictionary lol


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

all please use the link in the first post its been amended and i've tested it pdf and kindle formats included! any problems, let me know any reps would make a great xmas present!!! :thumb:


----------



## fastcar_uk (Jan 30, 2013)

st8plz said:


> kindle and pdf are included in the new link in the first post mate sorry about that


All good now mate!

Many thanks! Have some rep.


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

DazUKM said:


> Been meaning to read for a while, got DL on laptop but I never use laptop so kindle would be great


link is working now mate ive amended it to include both kindle & pdf https://www.dropbox.com/sh/d1xmjvaf0nltold/iBp68yiIoc/Anabolics%20E-Book%20Edition%20%284%29


----------



## the_highlander (Sep 20, 2011)

Cheers for the Download pal..!!!



st8plz said:


> all please use the link in the first post its been amended and i've tested it pdf and kindle formats included! any problems, let me know any reps would make a great xmas present!!! :thumb:


----------



## Sharpz (Oct 1, 2012)

bumping for anyone in search of book


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Cheers fella!


----------



## gaz_0001 (Jul 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot.

Great read -

I have paid for this book also. The last edition, papercopy.


----------

